

SocialCam's sale deflates social video sector - asanwal
http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/17/socialcams-sale-deflates-its-flavor-of-the-month-social-video-sector/

======
YuriNiyazov
What are the Pandodaily writers smoking? SocialCam raised probably somewhere
around 2 million (seems to be the normal 'seed' round nowadays) in April
(that's what Crunchbase says) and sold for $60 million. That's a 30-fold
return in 4 months.

~~~
therealarmen
Your math is wrong. You're assuming they raised at a $2 million valuation. If
they raised equity funding at a valuation above $60 million (which is likely
since Viddy raised at $350M+) then the investors lost money.

